# First successful RBA



## Shelley (1/12/15)

So I've been persevering for 2 weeks constantly carrying my tools with me everywhere ! I know I'm obsessed, just ask my family and friends. Flavor chaser here so after hours on YouTube, forums and physical injury burning myself on a coil, vapors tongue and several bottles of juice, I have found my sweet spot. Got the subox mini kit and wasn't able to replicate or better the performance of the .5ohm replaceable OCC (didn't like the 1.2 ohm coil), and since they don't last me as long as I would like (nothing better than a fresh coil) till now. 26ga+32ga Clapton wire 20mm diameter 5 wraps Scottish roll organic cotton wick. Major flavor and much cheaper! Just Do It Newbies! If you personalize your Vaping it's much easier to sustain a stinkie free life.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

congrats !!!!

very impressive on the clapton coil, especially for that type of tank... but 20mm diameter ?


----------



## TheLongTwitch (1/12/15)

I know exactly what you mean...I have my full toolbox wherever I go!! 

My personal favorite is 0.25 Ohm dual 24ga 6wraps a side on 2.5mm ID....with Scottish roll 

You may want to look into some 24ga Kanthal as it sounds like you are a full on Sub Ohm flavor junkie! 
P.S. You can also do a twisted 26ga for some really crisp flavor too

And lastly; If you can find an original Fishbone, I highly recommend it for your preference. (Loads of flavor & VERY dense clouds!)
The new Fishbone Plus is also a winner! ...These are drippers though.
My daily vape is the original Fishbone and I absolutely adore it above anything else.
(Was on a subtank until I got my Fishbone and tanks just aren't the same anymore)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shelley (1/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> congrats !!!!
> 
> very impressive on the clapton coil, especially for that type of tank... but 20mm diameter ?



#faceplalm! I meant 2mm


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

Nice @Shelley !!


----------



## Shelley (1/12/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I know exactly what you mean...I have my full toolbox wherever I go!!
> 
> My personal favorite is 0.25 Ohm dual 24ga 6wraps a side on 2.5mm ID....with Scottish roll
> 
> ...



Don't you worry, I'm just getting started! Subohm flavor junkie indeed. Thanx for the advice, next purchase is some 24ga, sacrifice some surface area for lower resistance.
I'm a chain vapor so using a dripper as an all day vape device would definitely make me look like a bigger freak than I am. It is however in my cart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (1/12/15)

Try some 26g tiger wire aswell... the flavour is superb


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

Awesome @Shelley 
Glad you are enjoying it
Nothing beats the taste of a great juice on your own build!


----------



## MetalGearX (1/12/15)

congrats on the RBA build. Subtank Mini is very good. I use 24g at 2.5mm ID 3 wraps yes 3 Wraps and Scottish roll wicking. I get 25 to 30 Ohm and the vape is awesome.


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

MetalGearX said:


> congrats on the RBA build. Subtank Mini is very good. I use 24g at 2.5mm ID 3 wraps yes 3 Wraps and Scottish roll wicking. I get 25 to 30 Ohm and the vape is awesome.



3 wraps!
Whats the resistance of that @MetalGearX ?


----------



## MetalGearX (1/12/15)

Works out to approx. 0.23 to 0.30 ohms. Your cotton must just touch the inside of the RBA cap that goes over the wick if you know what I mean. I use Kanthal just in case you were wondering

Reactions: Like 1


----------

